# Change out toilet from flushometer to tank type



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Toilet flange was at 12", so I used a 10" rough in toilet and ran a line down the wall behind the tank.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

youll have plenty of water pressure there.....LOL


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Why not install a modern flush valve toilet?

Galvanized pipe?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> Why not install a modern flush valve toilet?
> 
> Galvanized pipe?



that wont last long as it rusts from the threads and clogs the fill valve...
If I had to do that I would use brass and give it a coat of chrome rustoleum paint, makes it look like factory chrome...and no chance of rust...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

CaptainBob said:


> View attachment 114406
> 
> 
> View attachment 114408
> ...




Pretty sure it would have been cheaper to just use a new sloan valve. I feel like you committed a plumbing sin. I will absolve you if you send me the old sloan valve 






.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that wont last long as it rusts from the threads and clogs the fill valve...
> If I had to do that I would use brass and give it a coat of chrome rustoleum paint, makes it look like factory chrome...and no chance of rust...





The arm that goes into the stop and uses the H-553 o-ring is called the H-551A Adustable tailpiece. You can use an internal spud wrench to remove it from the body of the valve. That end is 1" NPT.


You could have tightened the existing sloan stop another 90 degrees and used a 1"x3/4" coupling. I don't know how accessible it would have been but at least you wouldn't have had to shut off the water elsewhere and it would provide a nice back up if the compression stop fails.


Also why use galv? How old are you that it won't be an issue before you retire? As has been said it will rust and flake and cause issues.


I always remove the squiggle piece from the inside of the shank of the fill valve. Then if it clogs it will be at the top of the fill valve and you won't need to disconnect the supply line to clear it, you just turn the top of the fill valve 90 degrees and take it apart.










.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Busting on Captain Bob for using galvanized? Judging by the sink stub outs and the old a$$ Sloan valve the whole system is galvanized. An extra foot and a half of new galvanized pipe isn’t going to hurt anything.

My whole neighborhood started out as galvanized plumbing in 1963 and at least 25% of the houses still have it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I make lotsa $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ re piping old galvanized systems.......and now with all the cartridges in use in new faucets and shower bodies that catch every little piece of rust, compared to the old washer set up in older faucets, that would let most of it pass on by...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> Busting on Captain Bob for using galvanized? Judging by the sink stub outs and the old a$$ Sloan valve the whole system is galvanized. An extra foot and a half of new galvanized pipe isn’t going to hurt anything.


Good point on whole system being galvanized.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Busting on Captain Bob for using galvanized? Judging by the sink stub outs and the old a$$ Sloan valve the whole system is galvanized. An extra foot and a half of new galvanized pipe isn’t going to hurt anything.
> 
> My whole neighborhood started out as galvanized plumbing in 1963 and at least 25% of the houses still have it.





Yes, you're correct. In that case new galv is fine. No point in using expensive lipstick on the old pig. Even I use up the 3/8" galv nipples we have in the shop on old houses with old galv.



But he didn't say that and for many of us galv is a plague to be avoided. I don't even think our local supply house carries much galv. And it looks like he only used one galv fitting. Might as well have just used brass for the couple bucks more.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Galvinized piping and fittings is still legal by code in most places.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

justme said:


> Galvinized piping and fittings is still legal by code in most places.





Right, but if a pump is less than 300' deep you're not gonna set it on 21' sticks are you? And even if you do I bet it will be pvc sticks. The same goes for this. Why use such a terrible product for such a small cost savings?


I like the older methods of plumbing, a lot of things have gotten cheapened/crappier over the years. But galvanized piping is not an age old quality, it is garbage and was just the best thing going before copper/brass got cheaper. Just like cast iron waste lines, unless you have to use it you're not going to, or at least you shouldn't.











.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

dhal22 said:


> Why not install a modern flush valve toilet?
> 
> Galvanized pipe?



Thanks for everyone's contributions here, so the deal was with this job the owner had his heart set on a tank type toilet. He had recently purchased this old condo unit and didn't like the flushometer setup, complaining it was too noisy, etc. I tried to sell him on just replacing the flushometer with Sloan Royal 120, quieter, uses less water, costs less than replacing the toilet etc







And I also suggested a more modern top spud bowl with a Sloan 111 but he would have none of it, so in interests of keeping my customer happy I gave him what I wanted, a tank type toilet. And of course, he wanted it as low cost as possible, so this is what he got.

This building is about 100 years old and as those of you guessed correctly is all piped with galvanized. I figured no harm done on my part adding more galv as what I did is the newest in the system. As Skoro said No point in using expensive lipstick on the old pig. And the customer was fine with it, you can't really see it after the tank is on.

I thought about brass or even chrome but no one had a 1" x 1/2" brass 90 in stock, would have to be ordered. I tried a full 1" brass 90 and a bushing but was too big, hit the back of the tank and couldn't get it to set on the bowl correctly, even with pulling the bowl as far forward on the flange as I could get it. A 1" x 1/2" 90 fit perfect.

And the best part was the customer was very happy that I got it to work, gave me a great review, and within his budget as well. And no I didn't do it on the cheap, this project was well over $1000.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

You can use galvanized for potable water as long as its repairing an exsisting system, atleast in canada.... Go leafs go


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

skoronesa said:


> Pretty sure it would have been cheaper to just use a new sloan valve. I feel like you committed a plumbing sin. I will absolve you if you send me the old sloan valve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree... I didn't like the idea of changing from a flushometer to a tank toilet... I think it's cool to have a flushometer toilet... 

I saved you the old valve:smile:


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that wont last long as it rusts from the threads and clogs the fill valve...
> If I had to do that I would use brass and give it a coat of chrome rustoleum paint, makes it look like factory chrome...and no chance of rust...



After I got the water back on and before I hooked up the tank, I flushed out the line to get all the junk out and yes there was a lot of flakes of rust... I think the galvanized I put on there is going to be the least of their problems...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

CaptainBob said:


> After I got the water back on and before I hooked up the tank, I flushed out the line to get all the junk out and yes there was a lot of flakes of rust... I think the galvanized I put on there is going to be the least of their problems...





back when galvanized was used as a standard the water companies didnt pump tons of chlorine and other chemicals into the water supply, I believe the chemicals wreak havoc on even modern materials used in plumbing, but definitely speeds up the corrosion of galvanized pipe and you would be surprised what the inside of that new pipe will look like in a few years...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> back when galvanized was used as a standard the water companies didnt pump tons of chlorine and other chemicals into the water supply, I believe the chemicals wreak havoc on even modern materials used in plumbing, but definitely speeds up the corrosion of galvanized pipe and you would be surprised what the inside of that new pipe will look like in a few years...





A couple of the towns around here, you could disinfect your house with tap water they put so much chlorine in. You open the toilet tank and get gassed.










.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> youll have plenty of water pressure there.....LOL











I disagree. Pressure won't increase. Volume maybe, but not pressure. If there is 50 psi in a system, it doesn't matter if the pipe is 1/2" or 12", the pressure is the same.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

BIPIKILATY said:


> You cant cure stupid, only kill it..



You will need to fill in an introduction, you have the afternoon do so, if not your posts will be deleted and quite possibly your account too. :


Are you an employee, journeyman, business owner?

Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?

How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?

What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?

What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, funny stories, horror stories.

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Wait!

What is that dolly thingy you have the toilet on in your picture?

I've been doing this too long and my knees and back is going bad.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

thumper said:


> Wait!
> 
> What is that dolly thingy you have the toilet on in your picture?
> 
> I've been doing this too long and my knees and back is going bad.





There are a couple different brands/designs. Frankly for how simple it is I say make your own. You could start with a hand truck and add some arms.



https://www.amazon.com/SCORDERS-TK300b-Toilet-Kart/dp/B00A3FVJDO








.


----------

